# Dr. Seuss



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I need 6 more posts to get out of Dr. Seuss. I don't like Dr. Seuss


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

5 more


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

4 more


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

3 more


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

2 more


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Its either this one or the next one!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello Lewis Carrol. Sorry for the garbage, but I really dislike Dr. Seuss.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, no post-padding, please!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL. I LOVE Dr. Seuss. I read his books anytime at the doctors office. So the receptionist looks at me funny,  what's wrong with a 40 something reading Dr. Seuss. I'm going to be sad when I reach the next level and leave him behind.  

TheresaM


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey, After I get in the high 40s postings, please feel free if you wish to remove the 6 or 7 posts from my total. I don't mean to pad my postings, I just don't want to be Dr. Seuss.

Steve


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, could be worse. You could be Madeleine L'Engle (whoever that is).


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

CS said:


> Hey, could be worse. You could be Madeleine L'Engle (whoever that is).


Madelaine L'Engle wrote the classic YA science fiction book A Wrinkle in Time. It was the first in a series of books following the adventures of the Murray family and their travels through time, across dimensions, and even their interactions with angels.

She also wrote the lesser-known _Austin Family_ series, mainstream YA books with a mystery/adventure bent.

L'Engle won the Newberry Award for Outstanding Children's Literature four times.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Bacardi Jim. I loved that series. It was read to us when I was in the 6th grade....umpty ump years ago   and just bought them in DTB format. I'll have to get them for Kindle if they are available.  I just never paid attention to who the author was. Bad me!

TheresaM


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

CS said:


> Hey, could be worse. You could be Madeleine L'Engle (whoever that is).


Or DOYLE! At least you are a gurl


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

"Madelaine L'Engle wrote the classic YA science fiction book A Wrinkle in Time."

Holy smokes!! That was like the first science fiction book I ever read. Many, many, MANY years ago. It's probably so old it may be moving into the public domain


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FearNot said:


> "Madelaine L'Engle wrote the classic YA science fiction book A Wrinkle in Time."
> 
> Holy smokes!! That was like the first science fiction book I ever read. Many, many, MANY years ago. It's probably so old it may be moving into the public domain


Hardly. It was first published in 1962.

The girl was Meg, right? What was her little brother's name? Anyone?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're Lewis Carroll now!  Congratulations!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hardly. It was first published in 1962.
> 
> The girl was Meg, right? What was her little brother's name? Anyone?
> 
> L


Charles.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Charles.


He had two names, though, and they always called him by both. Was it Charles Martin?

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He had two names, though, and they always called him by both. Was it Charles Martin?
> 
> L


Charles Wallace


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Charles Wallace


Thank you! It's been at the edge of my memory all day. I knew I could look it up but it's more fun consulting with the experts that hang around here...

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thank you! It's been at the edge of my memory all day. I knew I could look it up but it's more fun consulting with the experts that hang around here...
> 
> L


I'm spending the day making amends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm spending the day making amends.


 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm spending the day making amends.


I tried making amends once, but I kept dropping a stitch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I tried making amends once, but I kept dropping a stitch.


That's because your pattern was for "amens."


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Madelaine L'Engle wrote the classic YA science fiction book A Wrinkle in Time. It was the first in a series of books following the adventures of the Murray family and their travels through time, across dimensions, and even their interactions with angels.
> 
> She also wrote the lesser-known _Austin Family_ series, mainstream YA books with a mystery/adventure bent.
> 
> L'Engle won the Newberry Award for Outstanding Children's Literature four times.


My wife and daughters read the Austin family series aloud to each other last summer. A very good family-oriented read. There were some scenes that had us all cracking up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Harvey said:


> My wife and daughters read the Austin family series aloud to each other last summer. A very good family-oriented read. There were some scenes that had us all cracking up.


We own the whole Murray family series in DTB. LR had never read them until she met me. I'm a baaaaaad influence.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's because your pattern was for "amens."


_That_ was your best one ever, BJ.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I love bad puns.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> _That_ was your best one ever, BJ.


Always leave after a showstopper.

Thank you, ladies and gentlemen. You've been a lovely audience. You can catch me here every Thursday and Saturday night. Don't forget to take care of your waitresses! You spent the night appreciating their tips, and they appreciate yours. Good night!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I love bad puns.


There are no bad puns. Only bad punsters.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, what am I missing?  Did we change our status names?  I just got out of beng a Newbie.  I was so excited.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teach142 said:


> Hey, what am I missing? Did we change our status names? I just got out of beng a Newbie. I was so excited.


Hi Teach,

It's all explained in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,325.30.html

L


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

gasp! Dr. Seuss was a genius!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Anniehow said:


> gasp! Dr. Seuss was a genius!!


But he supposedly hated kids. I wonder if that's just a myth/urban legend though.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

<shameless post padding>
Hey, I only need 9 more posts to make it to Madeleine L'Engle!
</shameless post padding>


----------

